# Pancreatitis from diet?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The pancreas is involved with the secretions of digestive enzymes but mainly for protein and carbohydrate reduction... however, it does share the same entry point (bile duct) with the gall-badder and so if any gall stones form in the gall-badder they could possibly move into the duct and 'plug up the works' in which case none of the enzymes built up in the pancreas can be excreted into the intestinal tract... this will lead to a case of pancreatitis. Well gallstones are almost pure cholesterol and we know that eggs contain cholesterol and so that does leave open the possibility of a connection... but to me that's a very slim connection. It takes time for gallstones to develop and I believe, also a genetic predisposition. I wouldn't sweat the eggs but I wouldn't feed them all at once, rather gradually add them to his food and don't give them with every meal (you know, 'cause of the avidin concerns). 'Fattening up' an animal is not a good idea if you mean it as a quick method. I personally would suggest feeding normal and a reasonably high-quality diet and let nature do the rest... just allow the progress to happen naturally over the next 3 to 4 months, that's how long it will take for the better diet to affect some body processes.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree with it being typical to not fatten up anything quickly--but the vet says this guy is around 25 pounds underweight for his frame. He has been sick for awhile now--and untreated of course. 

I figured it was a stretch for a few eggs to cause that many problems. 

I really don't have a problem with providing lots of extra stuff to help him recover--it is going to be awhile before he is back to a full and healthy weight. Plus being scheduled for heartworm treatment on the 15th, I tend to feel his body needs to be able to draw on all its resources--that is not an easy thing to endure.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

When I was at the vet's the other day, I noticed they had "maximum weight gain formula" prescription dog food--I don't recall which brand. Might that work for your foster?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Good idea--I can ask--they told me to make sure he ate puppy food and all the canned food I could give him. The rescue group told me about eggs and oatmeal-

You should see me trying to fatten him up while keeping Julie from turning into a porker-- looks like a bad scene from a 3 stooges movie....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

njb said:


> You should see me trying to fatten him up while keeping Julie from turning into a porker-- looks like a bad scene from a 3 stooges movie....


I love this description..... You have a heart of gold.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

You typically see pancreatitis in longer term high fat diets (i.e. dogs who eat cat food, table scraps, ham is a big offender etc..) I've fed many fosters eggs etc and never had a problem.... Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

We had a MinPin who died from pancreatitis at 3 years old. The vet assured us that in his case, it was genetic. Dogs can get mild pancreatitis from eating table scraps, particularly over the holidays (yep, ham, and turkey are major issues), but the bad cases are from years of bad diet.

Our vet also reminded us that as long as we're adding food items already in most dog foods, we're not doing harm. In small amounts, of course. Most dog foods contain eggs, so I can't see it as being a problem. 

I don't envy you trying to help your new guy gain weight with a golden in the house. Now THAT would be a fun video to watch!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I figured the guy was nutso--

It is not like eggs and oats are all I feed him--but I am still trying to get him to eat good--Julie eats more than him (Ha--big surprise there huh?) 


When you factor the cats in to the eggs and dog food equation it gets REAL interesting--lol--I just kind of run around in circles switching food bowls around--the animals of course change bowls then....and on and on it goes.


----------

